# Kitchen advice needed



## leathersofa (Dec 8, 2014)

Hello, guys!
I'm about to buy me a flat and I was wondering which one is the best - having your kitchen in one space with living room, or a completely separate kitchen?... 
I know it's fashionable to have all in one, but I'm not sure it's such a good idea.... What about the smell,for example?...
What do you think?
Thanks!


----------



## RHeat (Nov 14, 2014)

You will get the smell from the kitchen no matter what I think. Quick fix, cook great smelling food


----------



## NickTheGreat (Jul 25, 2014)

Right now, in the US, people like the "open concept" approach. Meaning there is not much physical separation there. 

And RHeat is right, even with separated rooms, you'll still get the smells. Especially things like bacon. Mmmm . . . bacon . . .


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

Our house was built in 1983. It has an open floor plan for the living room, dining room and kitchen. We just finished remodeling the kitchen. The buffet was built last year.

Nothing better than the smell coming from the kitchen! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i just reno'd my kitchen. i opened up a large area. i must be the odd man out = if it were not for 1 issue, i would close up the kitchen to be a separate room.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

It's a matter of personal choice. We have an open floor plan as well.
The Living Room flows into the Dining Room and the Dining room
flows into the Family Room. The kitchen is a separate room.
As a matter of fact it comes in handy -- as we closed off the 
kitchen with French Doors on
both entries to keep the dog in the kitchen when we go out.


----------



## leathersofa (Dec 8, 2014)

Thnak you all for the advices! I love food and the smell of nicely done meal, but in the same time I don't like it when I come home and I smell food... May be I'll go with the separate kitchen... Still wondering


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm a very messy cook, using every pan an utensil in kitchen when I cook. I wouldn't want my sink or cooking area viewed from living room.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm a firm believer that you should build your house to suit your own life style---
If you like a private space for the kitchen---and have enough space--then that is the best plan for your house----

You'll never please everyone,so please your self.


----------



## RHeat (Nov 14, 2014)

I love the brick. Just beautiful


----------

